# JFK to Hartford, CT



## daybeers (May 16, 2018)

My sister is flying into JFK on a Thursday afternoon and needs to get to Hartford, CT. It looks like a family member picking her up and driving is the easiest way, which would be 2-3 hours depending on traffic. I was looking on Google Maps, and it suggested AirTrain and LIRR to NYP or the Port Authority and taking Greyhound, which would take about 4 hours. She could also take Metro-North from Grand Central to New Haven, and a family member can pick her up there, which would take about 3 hours 45 minutes, so that's probably not worth it.

Has anyone done this or could offer any advice? Thanks!

Edit: Mods, I realize this is probably not the right forum for this. Please move as you see fit. Sorry about that!


----------



## CAQuail (May 16, 2018)

Take the Air Train/LIRR to Penn Station and take Amtrak direct to Hartford. She may need to change at New Haven, but most likely is faster than taking Metro North.


----------



## jebr (May 16, 2018)

The Hartford Line opens June 16, which may offer some additional options. Driving will still likely be shorter, but the train may be cheaper and less stressful (especially given NYC-area traffic.)

Amtrak also offers service to Hartford from NYP, but it likely wouldn't have the flexibility desired if the flight is significantly late.


----------



## PVD (May 16, 2018)

I believe there might be a couple of shuttle bus companies that run direct from JFK to Hartford. Not especially cheap, or fast, but someone picking her up would be driving round trip and paying the tolls. Afternoon traffic can be unpleasant. This is a mostly pro rail crowd, my self included, but that just might not be a fun trip crossing afternoon rush, particularly with bags (if any).


----------



## cpotisch (May 16, 2018)

Here are (in my opinion) the good options by rail:


AirTrain to Jamaica + LIRR to Atlantic Avenue + 4 or 5 train to Grand Central + New Haven Line to New Haven + Hartford Line to Hartford
AirTrain to Jamaica + LIRR to NYP + Vermonter or NER to Hartford
The latter will be faster and easier, but the former will be cheap. If she wants a relaxing, stress free ride, I would take the train (NYC traffic on a Thursday afternoon will be hellish). Driving might be preferable since it is MUCH faster than both options, but if speed isn't a real priority, I'd take the train.


----------



## daybeers (May 17, 2018)

Thanks all for the helpful advice! Yes, I'm very familiar with the Hartford Line and the Amtrak connections to HFD. Unfortunately this will be only a couple of days before the Hartford Line launches, and yes, it would be an issue if the flight is delayed, especially because it's international.

It looks like Amtrak NYP-HFD is $35 at the saver fare, which are still available for the date in question, the AirTrain is $5, and LIRR Jamaica to NYP would be $7.50 since it's off-peak, so $47.50 all together for a 3:15-3:30 trip. CT Limo shuttle service (it's really a van or shuttle bus) would be a hefty $81, and it doesn't give me a time estimate.


----------

